# My female betta's planted tank



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

This Eclipse tank pretty much looks after itself. It's 12 gallons, with one bossy female betta and some playful otocinclus. The anubias were glued to the driftwood with aquarium glue by Tailored Aquatics.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful! simple and effective! Doesn't get any better than that


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

That is one happy betta!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!! Very stunning setup for a betta! =)


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, very nice. Lucky her!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, everybody! That tank has a filter but the tank is big enough and the betta's fins are short enough that the flow doesn't seem to bother her. The tank is low maintenance. It looks a little roomier these days since Stuart talked me into moving the hornwort out of it. ;-)

I also have a male betta in my dining room. That tank is 5 gallons and I leave the filter switched off. It's heavily planted and very easy care as well. Sometimes I think of introducing those fish, but I worry that the female betta (Fermi) would send Joe packing and keep parts of his tail as a souvenir.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

wow beautiful setup! u should try the pair out, see what happens, never know magic could happen


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! Do you have any closeup pics of the gal? She's really nice looking!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely Morainy. She sure has lovely home.
Are you thinking of introducing the male in there too?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Bulldog, I'd love to take a closeup of her but she is always on the move and so all I get is a blur. She is beautiful, though.

Atom, I wasn't really thinking of introducing her to the male betta -- until I saw what happened with Scholz's pair. Since then, I've been tempted. But I'm still too nervous to take a chance with them.



BullDog said:


> Very nice! Do you have any closeup pics of the gal? She's really nice looking!


----------

